# New Horse



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

ur a guy and your seriously worried about how you look lol


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah lol you would just have to know me...i get all dirty and stuff when workin but when it comes to goin out somewhere or takin pictures I HAVE to look nice lol i just like to present myself as a nice clean organized person i guess


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> ur a guy and your seriously worried about how you look lol


uhh, yeah? looking rough is a bad impression. (especially to the ladies:wink: )


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol nice horse i have a perteron she is as big as a house lol. Her name is Dixie but i call her oreo because she is black and white.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> uhh, yeah? looking rough is a bad impression. (especially to the ladies:wink: )


And you don't get any!!

Nice horse!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice horse! haha hunter 14


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

As far as girls its more about the way you treat them than the looks *but you cant be butt ugly 

(i've been with my gf for 1 year and 2 months)

Anyways thanks for the compliments on him


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I was out riding him today and he was being so dang stubborn so i worked him to DEATH he was pouring sweat lol so maybe he'll learn to mind me... i would turn him and he would start turning then turn back and run toward the gate or our mare it was horrible. he about threw me about 4 times and i barely held on so it ws the craziest 25 min of my life he would try bucking and he would spin and jump and crap ugh


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> ur a guy and your seriously worried about how you look lol


Haha i was thinking the same


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

that's a pretty horse!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Ignition kid

he rode great this morning rode him all over the place he sweated like crazy...so it was good


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Pretty horse :wink:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice palimino
we still got the ol pali out pasturin with the cows
he is actualy 27 years old...


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

He's between 7-8, but 27 is really old


----------

